# Yippyyyy Prefix :)



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*YES!!!!!! I have just had my letter from the GCCF and now have my own prefix
 I got my 1st choice, RAYLYNS  affective from 1st July  i cant stop  Im now Official  *


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *YES!!!!!! I have just had my letter from the GCCF and now have my own prefix
> I got my 1st choice, RAYLYNS  affective from 1st July  i cant stop *


woooohooooooooooo well done hun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

way to go girl congratulations, well done


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

* aww thanx everyone  im so pleased *


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice one Liny,love it


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

* The reason i chose it is coz my hubbys name is Ray and mine is Lyn  so hense RAYLYNS thought it had a nice ring to it  LYNRAYS didnt sound right  *


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

That's Brilliant  Yippyyyy


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS  *Good name*
*


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Excellent Rottie - congrats! Mine must be in the post too then


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww bless ya sweetie,, thats great news,xxxxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*yes hope so keeping checking ur post  i never heard from them when i 1st applied untill today  was going to call them monday as i heard others mention that they had and was just waiting for their aproval.*


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Congrats got mine too!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Excellent Rottie - congrats! Mine must be in the post too then


*come on Saffron wheres yours, have ya had ya post yet   hopefully good news all round  *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*any news yet saffron  fingers crossed you get them through, *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*WOO HOO, "Well Done" Linda. I'm dead chuffed for you. It's a long time you've waited.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Cheers Hun im now OFFICIAL  *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe, yea, Officially Official, lol. It's a good feeling isn't it*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats Lyn!!

Loving the prefix xxx


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

well done


----------



## suey (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats, cant believe I had to find out on here MATE !!!! No, seriously well done


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*are thanx sue  and welcome to the mad house *


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

That's great news - so glad you got the one that you wanted!

Louise

X


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Thats great, well done


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy got mine too!!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

xxSaffronxx said:


> yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy got mine too!!!!


*Thanx every one  aww brilliant news hun  c i new it would come in the post yest *


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Thanx every one  aww brilliant news hun  c i new it would come in the post yest *


Well it went to a neighbour by mistake which is why it didnt come with the normal post


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy got mine too!!!!


Thank goodness I was starting to feel bad!

Congrats


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Well it went to a neighbour by mistake which is why it didnt come with the normal post


*aww well ya got it now good job u got nice neighbours  could of been sent back if ya didnt get on  did ya get what ya wanted?*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Well it went to a neighbour by mistake which is why it didnt come with the normal post


*We have problems like that Zowie, not good is it. Luckily like you we have nice neighbours that post our stuff through our letter box*


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *aww well ya got it now good job u got nice neighbours  could of been sent back if ya didnt get on  did ya get what ya wanted?*


Yes hun got my first choice - PURRFACTOR


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Yes hun got my first choice - PURRFACTOR


*
Brilliant news  like the rest of us who got ours yest you are now Officialy Official  *


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Great news Lyn , im glad you finally got you're prefix through lol, we were only chatting about it a couple of days ago lol, and RAYLYNS is a great choice, i wish you all the success in the world..................chris.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww thanx chris  *


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

*Huge Congratulations Lyn and Ray *to your new prefix of *Raylyns *- hope you will have lots of joy and success!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*thanx hun  i have my 1st litter to register in my name *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*It's a great feeling Linda when you get the papers with your Prefix on*


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

Congrats on your prefix


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*thanx lovey *


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry Lyn missed this one with all the goings on well done on that much valued prefix I know what it feels like when you get the one you want


----------



## shanobbie (Mar 7, 2009)

hi just read your good news im a newbe well done,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Thank you *


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations Lyn. Gr8 prefix name...and also Congrats to Saffron!! You both deserve it!! Well done!!

xxx


----------

